# New here, IUI with donor sperm



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello, just thought I'd say hello on this board and see if anyone else is currently undergoing IUI possible cycle buddies?
I'm 34 and been married for 7 years, we have a 4 year old boy from previous IUI that worked first time - so lucky. My wife has PCOS, lost an ovary and tube last year in emergency surgery for torsion and basically doesn't fancy pregnancy and breastfeeding where as I loved it (even though was sick as a dog for most of it!)
I'm currently testing with the LH pee strips to detect my hormone surge after 9 days of gonal-f. It's feeling like by body is getting ready to ovulate, so fingers crossed its soon as the waiting is driving me mad!

We have 4 lots of donor sperm reserved but it runs out in October, we only got to know that a few months ago (at the time we first used it they weren't allowed to tell us when it was donated and consent of the donor only lasts for 10 years) - so as well as moving and relocating to Newcastle from Cambridge we thought we'd try and get pregnant as well! Also my wife has already moved for her new job so I am doing this on my own but also scrambling around for childcare when I have clinic appointments at short notice!! Love a good bit of stress!!!!


----------

